# Whats the BEST fencing for nigerians?



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

So I have a big pen for all my girls, but the boys have a small space and i dont want them there anymore. I want to seperate the big pen I have so the boys can have half but I need to know what type of fencing to get, nothing too expensive but mainly i need it to work and keep the goats in. 

The last fencing i put up the goats tore down, I will need over 100 feet of fencing.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

either woven wire or cattle panels! Both are sturdy and cheep fencing means you need to keep repairing/replacing (something my mom and I are constantly doing with my pen with welded wire) which ends up costing more. I mentioned to my mom how much I like cattle panels and she said "you should start buying them as you can" this was while we were putting up a new section of welded wire because of holes. So yah its worth it! I just dont have a way to transport it 20+ miles from TSC! And TSC doesnt deliver !!! :roll:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

How many panels would I need?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I dont know --- you know the size of your pen.

Panels are usually 16 feet in length. you will need posts too


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I know the pen is 100 feet, and then I would need an extra 50.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

So you divide 150 by 16 feet and thats just over 9 panels (16 footers).


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I use the goat panels and placed the t posts at 4 foot intervals and sunk them 2 feet into the ground.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Hmmmmm 9 panels is not bad at all..... I will have to see is thats affordable. I realy need to get some though so I can seperate the boys and start using them


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

I agree with Stacey, cattle panels are best. We spent SO much money trying out all different kinds of "cheap" fencing, and our buck #2 ripped up/jumped over/shimmied under every kind out there - except the cattle panels. Now, for him, I had to cut an additional panel in half and put that on the top of another one for the added height, but he's a Houdini and I think he installed springs in his legs when I wasn't looking...  Since we did that, though, he hasn't escaped a single time. Don't go through the frustration we went through - buy the cattle panels first. Yes, they are a little more expensive, but it will definitely save you money, time, and frustration in the long run.
-Tina


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I think im gonna get them then. So Cattle Panels are better then Hog panels?

What kind of gates would be best with them?


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

I bought goat panels for my NDs for a movable pen out in the long grass. I would think cattle panels' holes are too big personally.

I have a minivan that is 4 feet wide (advertised as being able to fit a 4x8 sheet of plywood when i bought it - of course if you want to shut the back gate, that means you don't get to breathe b/c you are right on top of the steering wheel) but I can transport two panels at a time. I slide them both in and then fold the first one lightly (so it isn't a permanent crease) and tie it, and then fold the other one over it and tie it. The back gate is open slightly so i tie that down too. It works and is a way to get them home for those of us who don't have a pickup truck.

I just bought two 100' rolls of no climb horse fencing to replace my 5 yo welded wire fence - all the welds were breaking and i was afraid the babies would get hurt, or the adults would break enough welds that they would escape. I was very disappointed in how well it held up (or didn't) and expressed my displeasure when i went to TSC - and they ended up giving me 10% off on my new fencing. I bought the horse fencing b/c the sheep/goat fence was too short and the holes were huge. (maybe they are made for full-size goats?) It looks durable, and at least all the joints are held together by wire rings.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

true -- but I think the cattle panels are a bit cheeper then the goat panels. my friend just put rabbit wire on the bottom and tied it on with zip ties


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

But having to add additional fencing, not to mention the time involved with zip ties, and the fact that the rabbit fencing will break down sooner than the cattle panels kind of defeats the purpose. Is the price difference that much?

I signed up for TSC's mailing list and they have been regularly sending me 10% off coupons if you spend over $100 (and I think if you talk long enough, and you are making a big purchase, you can get the same 10% discount at the manager's discretion) That may help a bit on the price. Worth a try. I like to bargain/imply i can get it cheaper elsewhere, and that helps too.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Well in my area the Goat fencing wasnt available the last time I checked AND the cattle panels my friend bought were like half price when she went to TSC so it was a no brainer. But yah if you can afford the goat specific ones then that is better. The idea is the same, sturdy fencing


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I can say thst the goat panels are better for mini kids...but, the money I got from selling 7 kids went into them! The goat panels are right around $50 each now, when I got them 2 years ago they were $30 each so they are pricier than cattle panels...and cattle panels don't work too great if you have horned goats that insist on sticking their heads through the squares! Had that happen too often with Hank so the cattle panels I have were cut down and used for hay racks, as far as goat proof fencing...the galvanized panels are the way to go, sturdy and strong and very lasting, no need to replace them often due to broken welds or rot. Spacing the t- posts with them is important though...goats will still rub against them and spacing posts more than 4-5 feet apart will cause the panel to be pushed outward....been there done that!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I have no horned goats. I know my friend uses Hog panels and she said they work really well, but my goats like to rip throgh fencing and want to make sure I gt good ones so that doesnt happen


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

hog panels are basically the same thing. They are the same idea made out of the same material just shorter in height then cattle or goat panels. Goat panels have smaller holes while cattle panels have larger holes.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

So out of those 3 which ones are the best for nigis?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Of the 3, Hog panels are a shorter height, just under 4 feet high, cattle panels are just under 5 feet and goat panels are 4 feet....all are 16 feet long and all are sturdily built, the hog and cattle panels have large squares, big enough for an adult goats head to fit through and kids walk through them, the goat panels have much smaller squares and even that doesn't stop tiny kids from going thru...I've had week old kids "follow" me to the back door by squeezing thru the fence, the goat panel's I chose because I have horned goats and the larger squares of the other panels just were not safe for them and by the time my kids are 2 weeks old, they don't fit anymore.


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

I use goat panels - best money I have ever spent! Like Liz said - young mini breed kids can walk through it but then they get too big (I use horse no climb for the kids). Since you are using it for bucks goat panels will work just fine. So my vote is for goat panels - works well for my boys of all breeds.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

take a look at what TSC or wherever you are purchasing from and see what they have and what you think will work best. I think either way you will want an area that the tiny kids cant get out and you may need to add some chicken/rabbit wire on it in that area


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL....Or do as I do and have your does bred to kid in February when it's too cold to let week old kids out in the pens.


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

Forgot to add - our tn farmer's coops sell 20' goat panels - so when you call around ask about how long they are.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

good one Liz!

Yah my kidding pen is going to be build out of smaller wire fencing and then my bigger pen will be the larger. This way I can save money -- well thats the plan anyway.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Well my kidding pen has perfect fencing. this will just be for the boys and im going to seperate a spot for when they have girlfriends. I will check my tractor supply and see what they have


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

For the nigerians i've found that the cattle panels don't work very well and the holes are big enough for predators to get into if that's a problem. With cattle panels you'll need some kind of wire on the bottom for nigi kids otherwise they walk right through them. 

We use Oklahoma brand horse field fence. Best fencing i've ever bought. It's doesn't break down and we've never had an escape or had any predators get in. Ours is 5 ft high 2 by 4 in. squares. I LOVE LOVE LOVE it. I think they have a website too...google it.

I do use hog panels for kidding/holding pens which I love, but they aren't that high. I don't like using them for permanent fencing, just temperary stuff. Never tried the goat panels though...maybe they'd work better.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

kylee thats the woven wire fencing -- real nice fencing - saw it at TSC. They carry that exact stuff. I drool over it when I go there LOL


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Are you guys talking about this?
http://www.tractorsupply.com/fencing/fi ... t--3610692


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

cant get link to work -- are you signed in when you copied the link?


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

That is the fencing we use. I like it. We have the cheaper welded wire and it doesn't hold up. Around here most people use goat /cattle/hog panels. It is very tricky if you have uneven ground though!


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

That horse fence from TSC is what i just got. I really like it! It is expensive though. (even with my 10% off - they better hold up!) I couldn't find 200 ft either, they only had the 100 ft rolls at my TSC. It was just as well, they were EXTREMELY heavy. 

If you go the panel route, I would say yes to to goat panels, no to hog panels. I made a couple moveable pens out of two goat panels clipped together. One day my dog walked by and it startled the goats. They hit the TOP of the goat fence. If it had been slightly shorter, they would have been over the fence.


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

Yes that is the horse no climb fencing I use and I also have the goat fencing - made the same as horse no climb but 4" by 4" and it comes in longer rolls.
http://www.tractorsupply.com/fencing/fi ... t--3660338

Goat panels are the only thing though that I have found that can take the abuse year after year with mature bucks.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Goat panels are a little above my cash limit....although it looks nice but I dont have hat kind of money, only have about 300 to spend


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

If all you are using them for is to keep bucks in their place, go with the cattle panels...theres no need to worry about the larger squares as they don't have horns and there won't be kids in the pen. The "feedlot" panels at the TSC here run around $20 each so if all you'll need are 8 or 9 you'll still be able to get the t-posts to secure them.Also, when you do put up a pen with panels, place the t-posts on the outside because goats will push on them and the posts on the outside will add stability and strength.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Don't know if anyone has mentioned it.... but Lowes sells the cattle panels and hog panels MUCH cheaper than TSC. TSC charges $35 a panel here and Lowes sells the for $20 a panel.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Yeah, I've seen them for much cheaper at Lowes. They also have T-Posts.

I would take a quick peek on CraigsList to see if anyone is getting rid of their panels. My aunt once got a super deal on a whole bunch of cattle panels. It's worth a try.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

I would use the cattle panels for bucks.

my entire doe pen is made of hog panels...of course mine are Boers and don't jump very high! works great because they can't be broken easily..our 750lb sow used to lean on them to sratch..never broke. they're $45 here, but we had left over from the hogs.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

hmm I doubt my lowes would carry them but its worth looking into. (not rural enough here with the demand for that stuff) but do they call them cattle panels or something else.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The Lowes here closest to me is in Indiana...they have a concrete reinforcing mesh panel that is 7x 3 1/2 feet and priced at $8


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yah I have seen the concrete stuff -- my mom bought some and made tomatoe cages out of it


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I had a roll of the 5 foot high stuff given to me a few years back....I used it to make a pen for the pig I raised, kept her in and she was 5 times bigger than my goats lol


----------

